# Enabling virtualization in ClickBios MSI



## ripsinn

Any regards to how to find the virtualization option in this version of clickbios? I will illustarate with pictures taken from phone.
I have googled my motherboard and also used a cpu-z program telling me i have the capability of using virtualization.

Anyways. Here we go, my motherboard model is in there

Support - Imgur


----------



## JMPC

The manual should explain exactly where the option is but from the MSI support site, they had these instructions:
Please enter BIOS setup and go to OverClocking => CPU Features => SVM


----------

